# How to improve my stamina?



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

muscular exercises include bareback cantering and no-stirrup posting/rising trot.
endurance you can run and jog in your spare time. It will improve you stamina at a very fast rate.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Any type of cardio will help with stamina. Add weights too for strength.

It can be as easy as doing jumping jacks for 30 seconds at a time, then jumping rope for 30 seconds, throwing some squats in there, using some hand weights...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ZUMBA, fun and works well


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

I tried zumba once..turns out I'm too clumsy! But it looked like fun


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sony said:


> I tried zumba once..turns out I'm too clumsy! But it looked like fun



You had the wrong leader! It wasn't until I went I found that I didn't have two left feet like I thought, I actually have 3 left feet:lol: All of them have great fun though. Our leader just keeps telling us it's our work out, change it and modify as needed.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like Zumba, and am a fan of doing the DVDs in the comfort of my own living room. 

When riding I'd recommend: sitting trot stirrup-less (faster is harder/better), two point (with and without stirrups), and posting without stirrups.

You can sit the stirrup-less trot for quite awhile without a break, but the other two I would only do for up to a minute max and then take a break.

Be warned: sitting the stirrup-less trot for over 30 minutes will make you sore in places you didn't know you could make sore, and for days!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Tough love coming.

You are out of shape. Your stamina will increase when/if your general fitness level increases. You should be exercising regularly anyway. Try doing a mix of cardio (like Zumba. No one is watching you in class, I promise) and some weightlifting (unless you take steroids you're never going to look manly, I promise).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree with the other posters, but sometimes I simply forget to breathe. This happens especially when I'm in a fast canter or preparing for a jump. I was told to sing softly and surprisingly it helps. It won't improve your core body strength, but it will help you relax a bit which should help your breathing until you can get on a good fitness regime .

Wish you the best.


----------

